# Travel Salt & Pepper Shakers?



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find good travel salt and pepper shakers?  I've checked Walmart, Target, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, and several other places, and all I find are the cheap cardboard ones, glass ones, grinders, etc.

I'm looking for:

1) Plastic, or something else durable (not glass or cardboard).  I've had a couple of the cardboard ones get punctured in our luggage, and I'm always leery of glass.
2) Fairly small and light.  I don't want or need something big.
3) Refillable.  I like to top off our spices between trips.
4) Closes securely.  I don't want a lid popping off or opening in a suitcase.
5) Simplicity.  No grinders, combination shakers, etc.
6) Cheap.

It seems like it would be a pretty easy thing to find, but it hasn't been.

I'm tempted to just buy some other spices and just dump them and use the plastic containers.


----------



## brigechols (May 6, 2012)

Look for plastic salt and pepper shakers in any store that sells camping supplies. Should be available in the camping section at Walmart.


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2012)

*Here you go*

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11468868


----------



## jdunn1 (May 6, 2012)

Michael.  Thank you for this post.  Has to be one of the funniest posts I have read in a while.  This would rank near the top of all the goofy disboard posts, though you didn't ask for pixie dust or anything like that.  

Your question is fine, just how you made a list of requirements for a salt and pepper shaker.  Good stuff!!!

About your question, I would suggest you check out the camping isle of any of the stores you mentioned, or a sporting goods store.  Also, I've heard the Worldmark resorts give you tiny salt and pepper shakers.  Maybe you can stay at one of those resorts and then you will be all set.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (May 6, 2012)

*How about*

Tupperware.  For many years I put salt and pepper (more salt than pepper) into a Tupperware shaker that had a snap lid covering & took that with us.  Worked fine.


----------



## carl2591 (May 6, 2012)

actually pixie dust is easier to find  

tupperware actually has a real nice salt and pepper deal with nice locking snap lids. also teh camping section of dicks sports might be good..


----------



## djs (May 6, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I would suggest any McD's, BK or Wendy's where you might be able to grab just a few more of the paper packets than you might need for your burger/fries.  Sure they're not pretty but for a week or two I can't imagine they wouldn't suffice.

Of course, they are a little difficult to fill with any other spice you may need.


----------



## DebBrown (May 6, 2012)

I have one of the mini tupperware ones.  There are tons listed on ebay.  BUT generally I go the fast food route.  I collect a few packets at the airport and that works for us.

Deb


----------



## carl2591 (May 6, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11468868





that is a nice set.. oh don't forget the extended service contract for only 6 bucks, which is more than the item cost.. 

I might get one i saw at bed bath and beyond that was a pepper grinder and one that was a salt grinder.. we like the fresh pepper and sea salt..


----------



## linsj (May 6, 2012)

After having the free packets from fast-food restaurants break even when protected in another case, I found this Tupperware personal salt/pepper shaker on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TUPPERW...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c269fc53c

While looking for the above link, I saw these that might be a better size for a family:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tupperware-...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5d87464


----------



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2012)

I'll definitely check out Tupperware and the sporting goods stores.

I think the cheapest route would be to just buy two plastic containers of spices from Dollar Tree and dump them out.



jdunn1 said:


> Your question is fine, just how you made a list of requirements for a salt and pepper shaker. Good stuff!!!


It seems like such a simple thing, but it's been so elusive.  The one thing we ALWAYS pack for our timeshare stays in spices, and the most essential of those are salt and pepper.


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> that is a nice set.. oh don't forget the extended service contract for only 6 bucks, which is more than the item cost..
> 
> I might get one i saw at bed bath and beyond that was a pepper grinder and one that was a salt grinder.. we like the fresh pepper and sea salt..



I noticed that extended service contract after I posted, funny stuff.  I have bought sea salt and pepper grinders in the spice section at aldi's and have seen them in may grocery stores.  I guess the OP didn't like the set at Dick's.

I thought it fullfilled all his requirements. Although I like his idea of spending only $2 at the Dollar Tree to get the containers.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2012)

Michael, do you have any 35mm film canisters around?  If so... http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/campers-world/salt-pepper-lids/lmt343601

I also like this one, since you can see what's in it:  http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/campers-world/saltpepper-shaker/lmt148219

Dave


----------



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2012)

The Dick's set might work (not sure -- they might be just a little smaller than I'm looking for), but after paying shipping the total price would be pretty steep.

The tupperware sets are also a little pricey and I'm not that confident that the lids would stay on.

I'm leaning towards Dollar Tree or Dollar General, which both have spices that are $1 or less, or just raiding our spice rack.  The plain 2-3 oz. plastic containers that most spices come in are perfect, but it seems like nobody (that I've found) sells salt or pepper in them.  Everyone does salt and pepper in the cardboard shakers, open top shakers, or glass grinders.


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2012)

Funny you should mention this today. I just bought these: http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-192340/Pop-Salt-or-Pepper-Shakers at our local kitchen store- not Sur La Tabla. They ARE glass, but pretty heavy and the lid is silicone, so you just press the center to open and shake, and press down the edges and they seal. El Slicko!

Oh, I got them for our RV.
Jim


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2012)

You're absolutely right, if you don't have a Dick's near by the shipping is a killer.

I still like your idea of the Dollar Tree just to get the right kind and size containers.


----------



## Talent312 (May 6, 2012)

A few years ago, we found small plastic shakers of salt + pepper in the grocery section of the Super Wal-Mart in Cancun.  We still use 'em today. However, that's a fair distance to go, and the labels are in Spanish.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a vacation.  I wouldn't be opposed to going on a vacation to find what I need.


----------



## chriskre (May 6, 2012)

Wyndham has the cutest little salt and pepper shakers in their resorts.

They're kind of small but you could always raid the housekeeping cart when they leave them in the hall.   Better yet when they offer you a gift card when you get your parking pass just tell them you want to be paid in a case of those shakers instead.  :hysterical:


----------



## MaryH (May 7, 2012)

Michael,

I bought a rainbow peppercorn with grinder at Trader Joes for something like $3.  It is plastic, with a pop off top and then you can use the grinder. not 100% as some of the nice grinders are but does the job.  It should be refillable but had not had to do it yet.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

Michael...Aren't you the guy that packed a week food for your family of 5 in a suitcase or two..and didnt spill a drop...I thought you would be the one guy to have figured out salt and pepper....Wyndham gives you a tiny-tiny set of salt and pepper shakers...they last forever, as you cant get anything out of them without drilling your own holes in the containers.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 7, 2012)

If you go to Amazon.com and type in outdoor salt and pepper shakers there are alot of different ones.  I always go there to see if they have stuff I need that I find on other websites as they have free shipping for most stuff.  I buy so much there that I'm trying the Prime 2 day.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 7, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Wyndham has the cutest little salt and pepper shakers in their resorts.
> 
> They're kind of small but you could always raid the housekeeping cart when they leave them in the hall.   Better yet when they offer you a gift card when you get your parking pass just tell them you want to be paid in a case of those shakers instead.  :hysterical:



Ha I came across them in our Old Town Alexandria unit and thought they were cute too and I bet the gang on TUG would love them. :hysterical:


----------



## radmoo (May 7, 2012)

crate & barrel used to sell really inexpensive combo one


----------



## amycurl (May 7, 2012)

I have a set of Lego salt and pepper shakers I picked up at the Lego store in Orlando. I *love* them--small, portable, plastic, and, of course, stackable! What's not to love?

I grew up with the Tupperware set. My mother sold Tupperware for awhile in the late 70s, and I have taken ownership of a set from that era. Even nearly 40 years later, the lids work just great and won't leak. 

But they're not nearly as awesome as my Lego ones.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2012)

The Wyndham ones are definitely too small.  We go through more than that in a week, and often we take 2-3 week trips.


----------



## Hobo1 (May 8, 2012)

You're not too far from Fort Worth. Visit the Boy Scout store in the Hulen Mall. I bet they have what you are looking for.


----------



## csxjohn (May 8, 2012)

Hobo1 said:


> You're not too far from Fort Worth. Visit the Boy Scout store in the Hulen Mall. I bet they have what you are looking for.



You mean like this?

http://www.scoutstuff.org/bsa/camping/cooking/accessories/gsi-spice-missile.html


----------



## Born2Travel (May 8, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Michael...Aren't you the guy that packed a week food for your family of 5 in a suitcase or two..and didnt spill a drop...I thought you would be the one guy to have figured out salt and pepper....Wyndham gives you a tiny-tiny set of salt and pepper shakers...they last forever, as you cant get anything out of them without drilling your own holes in the containers.



LOL:hysterical:  I haven't seen them, but I am visualizing


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

How ironic.  After 40+ timeshare stays, my last two have been the first two that have had full sized salt and pepper shakers.

Texas Timeshare in Lakeway has full sized salt and pepper shakers, a full sized dish soap, and a full sized dishwasher liquid.

WorldMark New Braunfels has full sized salt and pepper shakers and six seasoning packets.


----------



## LisaRex (May 21, 2012)

Our local grocery store sells the salt and pepper shakers in their picnic section.  I bought several sets and always bring a set with us on vacation.

I also take snack-sized baggies filled with various spices (Montreal Seasoning, garlic powder, Old Bay) on vacations where we'll be cooking.  I  label the baggies with a Sharpie in case TSA mistakes my garlic powder for cocaine.


----------



## csxjohn (May 21, 2012)

*Hmmm*



LisaRex said:


> Our local grocery store sells the salt and pepper shakers in their picnic section.  I bought several sets and always bring a set with us on vacation.
> 
> I also take snack-sized baggies filled with various spices (Montreal Seasoning, garlic powder, Old Bay) on vacations where we'll be cooking.  I  label the baggies with a Sharpie in case TSA mistakes my garlic powder for cocaine.



I wonder if I label my cocaine as garlic powder I can slip it by the TSA agents?


----------



## LisaRex (May 21, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I wonder if I label my cocaine as garlic powder I can slip it by the TSA agents?



Incidentally, the TSA did, indeed, root through my bags the last time we went to St. John, as evidenced by the note they left in my luggage.   I do believe that having baggies with powder inside might have lead to the search.  So my advice is that if you've packed anything, er, questionable, is to skip the spices.


----------



## csxjohn (May 21, 2012)

I knew it couldn't be that easy, a total joke of course.

Those baggies probably did show up on the xrays and forced them to look inside.



LisaRex said:


> Incidentally, the TSA did, indeed, root through my bags the last time we went to St. John, as evidenced by the note they left in my luggage.   I do believe that having baggies with powder inside might have lead to the search.  So my advice is that if you've packed anything, er, questionable, is to skip the spices.


----------



## ampaholic (May 21, 2012)

*What the ?*

Wait you guys ....

I've never been to a timeshare that didn't have salt and pepper (in shakers) in the kitchen area.

Why would I even want shakers to bring my own?

Weird


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

All of the timeshares I've ever been to (until last week) only have "starter" salt and pepper shakers. Not enough to last a whole week.


----------



## geekette (May 21, 2012)

I've been to a few without salt/pepper and usually bring my own cheap cardboard crap in a ziploc.  that ziploc is inside at least one other "kitchen" ziploc.

Growing up we had the Tupperware variety and there was never a problem.  we camped, and for a while had a pop up camper, the type where your kitchen rides upside down and is righted once you set up camp.  

Before that, they were chronic picnic basket occupants so probably got a fair amount of jostling and possible exposure to paring knives.


----------



## csxjohn (May 21, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Wait you guys ....
> 
> I've never been to a timeshare that didn't have salt and pepper (in shakers) in the kitchen area.
> 
> ...



You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 21, 2012)

I've got to learn how to cook better, sure i'll toss some salt in the water before i throw some pasta in there....But usually, thats all the seasoning i use when at a Timeshare


----------



## C30NY (May 21, 2012)

Holy moley...how much salt and pepper do you guys use?! And what do they do to your luggage where shakers are being broken?  Maybe bubble wrap them? 

Anyway...I think the best choice is the salt and pepper packets, and pop them in a ziplock freezer bag, or even your carry-on if you are afraid they will be destroyed.  


http://www.amazon.com/NJOY-Iodized-...0QOK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337624481&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/NJOY-Pepper-8...SK6C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337624481&sr=8-2


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

Quite a few things we cook need salt and/or pepper -- eggs (we go through 4-5 dozen a week), broccoli, pasta, mashed potatoes, corn, etc.

I don't think we go through a WHOLE lot, but there are 5 of us (plus we sometimes entertain on the road when we can meet up with friends), we cook almost every meal, and we often take trips that are longer than just 1 week.  The little sampler size shakers just don't cut it for us.

At the end of a trip, it's not uncommon for us to have less than half of a 2-3 oz shaker left, for both salt and pepper.

We actually go through more STEAK SEASONING than we do salt and pepper.  I have a 4.5 oz shaker or a 12 oz shaker that I take depending on the length of the trip, and I always have to refill it.  (I buy my favorite -- Saltgrass Seven -- by the case, direct from the manufacturer.)


----------



## csxjohn (May 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Quite a few things we cook need salt and/or pepper -- eggs (we go through 4-5 dozen a week), broccoli, pasta, mashed potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> I don't think we go through a WHOLE lot, but there are 5 of us (plus we sometimes entertain on the road when we can meet up with friends), we cook almost every meal, and we often take trips that are longer than just 1 week.  The little sampler size shakers just don't cut it for us.
> 
> ...



You do know I was just kidding about you not getting out much, don't you?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> You do know I was just kidding about you not getting out much, don't you?


Actually, I thought you were talking to ampaholic, who had never been to a timeshare that didn't have enough salt and pepper. I was responding to C30NY, who was surprised at how much we use.

FWIW, my wife joked that once the kids are out of the house and we retire, that we should start traveling more.


----------



## csxjohn (May 22, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Actually, I thought you were talking to ampaholic, who had never been to a timeshare that didn't have enough salt and pepper. I was responding to C30NY, who was surprised at how much we use.
> 
> FWIW, my wife joked that once the kids are out of the house and we retire, that we should start traveling more.



I get so confused, it was ampaholic I said that to.  My bad.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 22, 2012)

Hi Michael - You are local so I would suggest a trip to Pendery's on 8th Avenue slightly south of Baylor All Saints --- they sell simple spice shakers in various sizes with screw on lids. And while you are there, you can check out their absolutely amazing variety of spices --- and they are at bulk prices.

http://www.penderys.com/

and the link to the spice containers: http://www.penderys.com/page66.html

I have the plastic ones with the red tops (the red tops are not in the picture)


elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (May 22, 2012)

I'll have to check it out, but I have a feeling a trip to that store would cost me FAR more than the cost of a couple containers.  I'm a sucker for spices and just about anything kitchen related.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 23, 2012)

You can always resist temptation by mail ordering the containers!

Then you would miss the spicy aroma of the room dedicated to chili - chili seasoning, whole dried chilis, ground chilis, chili rubs.

And the room dedicated to herbs --- many that I have never heard of until I went into the place. 

I buy my basic oregano, basil, rosemary, sage in 8 oz quantities. And the things that I use less like fennel and turmeric in small quanitities. I love bulk spices!

elaine


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2012)

I just bring an "all-in-one spice" like "Old Bay" and put it on everything.


----------



## Happytravels (May 26, 2012)

MRSFUSSY said:


> Tupperware.  For many years I put salt and pepper (more salt than pepper) into a Tupperware shaker that had a snap lid covering & took that with us.  Worked fine.



Michael we also have been using Tupperware for years..not the cheapest when we started traveling we used those cardboard ones your talking about..but it was something we already had, looked in the cabinet and wolla..We put both in the same container...never crushed and also refillable..stays in our travel tote.


----------



## momeason (May 26, 2012)

Kroger sells salt and pepper shakers,full,for $1.
Many TS have stopped supplying salt and pepper. It is annoying. Marriotts usually do not have them anymore. Sedona Summitt had darling little ones. We were traveling for 5 weeks so we did not use them. Brought our own. I am starting to carry some grill spices now also.


----------



## AnnaS (May 27, 2012)

I have also seen them in our local supermarkets - they are seasonal item here.


----------

